# Advertising



## memetic (Jun 2, 2008)

Besides word of mouth, what types of advertising has anyone found helpful? We have had a lot of business come our way by word of mouth, but we want to get even more business than what we got that way. 

Thanks


----------



## capetrees (Jun 2, 2008)

Decent size add in a small, well read local paper works well. Big regional papers like the Globe or Herald are too big. Even papers like the Salen news is too big. You want a small paper read by two or three towns, even a couple of papers and they can actually focus your business area. I advertise every two weeks with what they call a 1/8 page and I get enough bizto keep me way busy every weekend yearround.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 3, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Decent size add in a small, well read local paper works well. Big regional papers like the Globe or Herald are too big. Even papers like the Salen news is too big. You want a small paper read by two or three towns, even a couple of papers and they can actually focus your business area. I advertise every two weeks with what they call a 1/8 page and I get enough bizto keep me way busy every weekend yearround.



Shirts with your name and logo on it and signs on your trucks and all your bases are covered


----------



## memetic (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a couple small local papers that I can place ads in. It's good to hear that it's worth the money.

The shirt idea is a great idea. Not only does it advertise, but then we will look more professional and organized. Right now, we are so random looking. My guys all wear baseball hats too, so maybe we can do hats and shirts. I had mixed feelings about "uniforms" in the past, but I have been leaning more and more towards something like this. 

Thanks.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 3, 2008)

I also agree with the localized newspapers that are specific to the market area you want to address. The T-shirts are also good and in addition to your name and logo you can go to the high viz colors that not only add a safety dimension but draw people's eye (which means they will be reading your name).

Signs on your truck and equipment...that is probably the single best element for us. Work instantly picks up when they see you out and about doing jobs around town.

We also advertise in the local telephone directory.

Sylvia


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 5, 2008)

Check to see if there's a tree service section in the classified section of the local papers in your service area. Especially any of the free weekly papers. I occasionally buy a paper, but always pick up the freebies and usually make a scan of the classifieds - and I'm not the only one.

Also, ask local general stores if you can post promo flyers, etc. if they have a bulletin board.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been running an ad in our local paper all season. For a few weeks it worked great, gotta few $ jobs out of it. It's tapered off now but I'm hoping for the best. We've had shirts for about a year now and they always get people asking about our work. Just this weekend we lettered up our trucks and hopefully that will bring in more. Here's a pic of us pretending to be badazzes in front of the new trucks.


----------



## memetic (Jun 5, 2008)

"Also, ask local general stores if you can post promo flyers, etc. if they have a bulletin board."

That's what I've been doing all week in my spare time. I think it should work. I mostly noticed only older people looking at those at grocery stores. Maybe we'll rake in a huge clientele base of seniors haha. 

I'm going to post some payed for ads once I figure out the best papers to advertise in. I'm definitely going to get shirts and "letter up" the trucks etc, we can do that ourselves. I'm an armature artist, so I can do the trucks and design the ####s. We have a local place that does silk screening for a decent price. 

Who do other people do their shirts with? Are there some super cheap shops online?

Thanks

edit: ####s was supposed to be shirts. I must have forgot a letter.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 6, 2008)

memetic said:


> "Also, ask local general stores if you can post promo flyers, etc. if they have a bulletin board."
> 
> That's what I've been doing all week in my spare time. I think it should work. I mostly noticed only older people looking at those at grocery stores. Maybe we'll rake in a huge clientele base of seniors haha.
> 
> ...



i have tryed this, with very limited results. not worth the gas really.....

dont forget signs and billboards!!


----------



## memetic (Jun 6, 2008)

Billboards! I wonder how much those things cost.

Where do you put up signs? I know I can put them up on job sites, but besides that?


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 7, 2008)

billboards go from a granf a month and up around here. probably alot more in some places.

put sign on corners. by the stop signs is a good spot


----------



## memetic (Jun 10, 2008)

Good idea about the signs at corners - how well do those work?

Do you guys who place ads place regular ads or do you put the ad in the classifieds. I guess I want to know if the cheapo classifieds work. 

Thanks


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 10, 2008)

street signs work!!! you can pull alot off of just street signs and paper ads.

i have tryed both the classifieds and regular ads. classifieds seem to work better. but im gonna take out like a half pager sometime and really amp it up with as much HO knowledge as i can and see what happens. will let ya know


----------



## memetic (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool. I will get to the street corner signs tomorrow. It's also good to know the classifieds work (vs regular ads) - I can save some money until things really take off.


----------



## TreeGhost (Jun 12, 2008)

I used post cards when I first started. The first batch went to family and friends. The second batch I just randomly sent. I tried treeservice direct for a year. I liked it except for the fact you could not limit your coverage area down to the zip code. You have to specify an entire county. I ended up paying for quotes I would not travel to. Now treeestimate.com allows you specify the zip codes you want to service. I signed up with them 2 months ago and have not recieved a request yet. It appears they don't advertise online as much as TSD. Oh well.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 12, 2008)

dont fogret knocking doors. before i had any advertisement, hitting the pavement was 90%-95% of my incoming jobs.


----------



## TreeGhost (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought about doing that when driving around and I see a dead tree. I always wonder why people leave a dead tree standing. I would assume it has to do with the cost of taking it down.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 12, 2008)

i do that too. when im driving and see a dead tree, i make a mental note to go back by next time im around if i cant stop by then.

also you shouldnt knock doors unless you have a flyer in your hand. if theyre not home, you just wasted your time.


----------



## juststumps (Jun 12, 2008)

memetic said:


> Good idea about the signs at corners - how well do those work?
> 
> Do you guys who place ads place regular ads or do you put the ad in the classifieds. I guess I want to know if the cheapo classifieds work.
> 
> Thanks



i use them all the time.... just set them out along the roads.. always leave one at the job site.. put 10 out at a time....half are gone after a week...but i get $500-600 every time i put them out.. 2 sided , black on white signs 18x24,,and stakes,,, $4.00 each ... try this outfit

http://www.yardsignwholesale.com/YardSigns.html


----------



## memetic (Jun 23, 2008)

I hit the streets last week and over the weekend w/ my son in one of those baby backpack things (dam what a workout). I left ads at all homes that looked like they could use some work. Definitely the dead tree houses. I cannot believe how many there were in some areas (the houses look nice, must just not have the time to get it done). Hopefully I'll get some callbacks after all that walking. 

I finally got one call from an ad I posted in a grocery store. I was beginning to think those would never work.


----------



## TreeGhost (Jun 23, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how many responses you get from your recent efforts. I know I should be doing the same kind of advertising.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 23, 2008)

the store hangup flyers dont really work, as i think i states somewhere.

as for knocking doors. weekends work best because more people are home. when you get someone home, you are then a salesman and must remember that. this person was watching tv 3 seconds ago and now you want them to spend a thousand dollars. i have learned a technique by arguably(for ethical reasons) the best storm work salesman alive. give them your bid and tell them to think about, then walk away. trying to sell them on the spot doesnt work some times, and you can normally tell when, by their demeanor and attitude. 

giving them the idea that you dont need their work, but will do the right job for the right price, leaves quite an impression. also ive found that by taking the time to explain more details about our work to people teaches them something. if you teach them something, then they will respect your knowledge of arborculture. respect is a step towards trust. which is what you want. if someone trusts you to do their work, then your putting money in the bank.


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 5, 2008)

After Completion Of A Job Ask For At Lease 3 Referrals And Always Talk To The Next Store Neighbors While Your Crew Is Working And DONT For Get Yard Signs Post One On Every Job And Leave It,let Your Clint Throw It Away, They Look At It For About 2 Weeks For About 5.00 Thats Not Bad Advertising


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I've been running an ad in our local paper all season. For a few weeks it worked great, gotta few $ jobs out of it. It's tapered off now but I'm hoping for the best. We've had shirts for about a year now and they always get people asking about our work. Just this weekend we lettered up our trucks and hopefully that will bring in more. Here's a pic of us pretending to be badazzes in front of the new trucks.



You might think of wearing those shirts pard just some friendly advise!


----------



## memetic (Jul 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You might think of wearing those shirts pard just some friendly advise!



Or spend some money on tattooing that shirt design on everyone. 


"the store hangup flyers dont really work, as i think i states somewhere."

I was about to think you were right until all of a sudden I got three calls from three different store locations. We already did two of the jobs and they were pretty good sized for us, 2-3 man teams. I don't know if was some freak thing, maybe having to do with the moon or something. 

I'll try it one more time at the same stores, if it doesn't work, then I'll only post someplace if I happen to be there.

We also just paid for our first add in our local paper. It runs for two weeks. If we even get one decent job from it I will buy the four week. Otherwise, I will try switching papers.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a place online to get those lawn signs pretty cheap (but without any horror stories)? I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## sawchip (Jul 5, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> billboards go from a granf a month and up around here. probably alot more in some places.
> 
> put sign on corners. by the stop signs is a good spot



just make sure you don't put them over the stop sign LOL!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You might think of wearing those shirts pard just some friendly advise!



Always always always on the job. As well as our hats. This was just a good day of havin' beers and workin' on trucks. The girls wanted the shirts off for the pic. We do as they say.


----------

